# Grand_Theft_Auto_IV_MULTI5_PAL_READNFO_XBOX360-iCON



## Bitbyte (Apr 23, 2008)

Spoiler





```
----------------------------------------
--iCON brings you: Grand Theft Auto IV--
----------------------------------------
not region free! sorry bushlovers!

Japan, Rest Of Asia, Australia, Rest Of Europe

hey this is iCON again. we just finished 
that crappy GTAIV game of thing and thought
you might want to have it too. so here it is.

!!! IMPORTANT: !!!
DONT PLAY THIS GAME WHILE CONNECTED TO XBOX LIVE TILL NEXT WEEK!
DONT PLAY THIS GAME WHILE CONNECTED TO XBOX LIVE TILL NEXT WEEK!
DONT PLAY THIS GAME WHILE CONNECTED TO XBOX LIVE TILL NEXT WEEK!
setcha xbox live profiles to hide your games 
list from dirty little spys. or skip online
till next monday. otherwise you might get banned
for playing this bitch early.

if u dont mind, well.. like we care.

and guys, seriously, go and buy this one!

R* deserves it...
----------------------------------------
------iCON - Passion for Videogames-----
----------------------------------------
```




Anyone playing yet?


----------



## hankchill (Apr 23, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 has already announced this in his blog...

But it's PAL release so it makes no dif to me


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 23, 2008)

/me doesn't check the blogs =P


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2008)

cool, lucky 360 owners, enjoy ur game i'm getting it on the ps3 though.


----------



## thegame16 (Apr 23, 2008)

Downloading it at the moment cant wait!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> cool, lucky 360 owners, enjoy ur game i'm getting it on the ps3 though.



Shame Microsoft threw 50 mil at Rockstar so that they got exclusive rights to the DLC ... PS3 owners have to wait 'til next year, when all the DLC gets released on a disc.

I have the special edition on pre-order ... but will grab this, and dick around with it 'til my proper copy comes


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol I agree with the statement that you should buy this game. R* actually DOES deserve it. And if you don't buy the game, YOU'RE SUPPORTING EA!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Shame Microsoft threw 50 mil at Rockstar so that they got exclusive rights to the DLC ... PS3 owners have to wait 'til next year, when all the DLC gets released on a disc.
> 
> I have the special edition on pre-order ... but will grab this, and dick around with it 'til my proper copy comes



i don't care about DLC that much, i'm sure the main game will occupy me for a while anyway, and i agree BUY THE GAME R* deserve it


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 23, 2008)

who want to play a game on xbox live with me?


----------



## MaHe (Apr 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you're on the PS3, you don't have much of a choice, really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I've placed my preorder yesterday and I'm downloading the game today, because I'm just too freakin' hyped.
6 hours to go.


----------



## Neko (Apr 23, 2008)

Thought about DLing it but speed is so slow. :\
Seems like I have to wait till Thursday. :\ (Or tuesday ? )

Also , you can't check the CRC on this release so you can't fix it now if it isn't fully stealth.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2008)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> who want to play a game on xbox live with me?



go ahead....you WILL be banned!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

No, he won't ... Tesco's on the Island of Jersey have been selling the game since yesterday, and none of the people who bought from there have been banned ... it would have been all over the net ...

Plus, some indie stores have been selling it, too ...

M$ have no way of knowing who is supposed to have this now, and who isn't ... Game store owners, reviewers, etc. all have this already ... and they are supposed to ... M$ does not have a list of these people ...

When will people realise that?


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> lenselijer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



relax, it was just a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




less then 3 hours to go, hope its a real release


----------



## SkH (Apr 23, 2008)

Where are the YouTube gameplay videos?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2008)

Ya I wouldn't play online until 29th people, maybe 28th if you just HAVE to lol.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Apr 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Since you're on the PS3, you don't have much of a choice, really. nyanya.gif
> Anyways, I've placed my preorder yesterday and I'm downloading the game today, because I'm just too freakin' hyped.
> 6 hours to go.



I have both systems. I'll be buying for the PS3, it's matter of personal choice really. Besides I am not too fussed about the extra content, I rarely finish these games and just play them as a fuck around. I'm looking forward to this though, so dont get me wrong! 

My 360 is not modded - live costs money and it's a service I enjoy hence I dont want to banned and then shelling out for a new 360. As with all good online games I buy them because the reply value makes them worth it. I even bought a Wii game a few weeks ago


----------



## science (Apr 23, 2008)

Not region free, but oh well, I'm not that excited for this game. I've never played a full GTA game before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am going to download 1 gig of this file just so I can share it and get big ratio!


----------



## pitoui (Apr 23, 2008)

Is the iso stealth patched in any way? Or do I just burn and play?


----------



## 754boy (Apr 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> lenselijer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol people told me that when I was playing Mass Effect two weeks early. It aint gonna happen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although it would be kinda stupid to try to play some online matches with this lol


----------



## asher (Apr 23, 2008)

im so fucking sick of region locked stuff.


----------



## ilovengage (Apr 23, 2008)

asher said:
			
		

> im so fucking sick of region locked stuff.



That says an American. How much do you think Europenans hate this


----------



## poisonousj (Apr 23, 2008)

we just all want unity in this world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 games for everyone!


----------



## asher (Apr 23, 2008)

ilovengage said:
			
		

> asher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i understand.... and i speak as a gamer like you guys.

fucking region locks.


----------



## GN-001 Exia (Apr 23, 2008)

Pirating on X360. Buying it for PS3. I could careless what the DLC is about. But if it's good I can just DL it from Marketplace and play it.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 23, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Ya I wouldn't play online until 29th people, maybe 28th if you just HAVE to lol.
> As for the DLC, 20hrs of gameplay on an all new island is total win.  All they need now is to add a plane in future DLC to seal the 360's superiority (not that it wasn't already the superior version).



You shouldn't really encourage this kind of behaviour. You know, being a mod and all. 

Anyways, getting the retail version delivered tomorrow. Can't wait for it!  Two weeks of uninterrupted playing.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 23, 2008)

360 version = crap.

Obviously Downloadable content will make its way to ps3 too, even if Microsoft would pay 100 billions.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 360 version = crap.
> 
> Obviously Downloadable content will make its way to ps3 too, even if Microsoft would pay 100 billions.



All the DLC is coming out, next year, on the PS3 ... but on a disc, as a compilation ... not as downloadable content.


----------



## Alastair (Apr 23, 2008)

Can't wait to play this! 2 hours remaining.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ilovengage said:
			
		

> asher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tables are turned for ONCE haha.
Imagine how much Northern Americans'd hate it if we flooded their release topics.
"OMG when's the Euro. one coming!?! This release's useless because it's region-locked!"
Give it a rest, yanks.


----------



## Shuny (Apr 23, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 360 version = crap.
> 
> Obviously Downloadable content will make its way to ps3 too, even if Microsoft would pay 100 billions.


AFAIK, multiplatform games like Assassin's Creed are better on the Xbox 360 because on the PS3 there is some slowdowns or thing like that.

But I don't want X360 becaise it hasn't free online =(


----------



## Soopy (Apr 23, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you could make a new account, and get a month free of online. when that expires make a new account.  when that one expires make a new one.  its like the PSN and Metal Gear Solid.  they are forcing you to make an entire new account to play it.  Unless that is only for the beta, not sure.

most of my friends play on xbox live so i play on xbox live.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

Soopy said:
			
		

> its like the PSN and Metal Gear Solid.  they are forcing you to make an entire new account to play it.  Unless that is only for the beta, not sure.



That's only for Japan & the US ... Europe & the Rest of the World FTW!


----------



## cardyology (Apr 24, 2008)

I got it & love it but weren't we promised "play the entire game without seeing a loading screen"??

Bee Ess.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 24, 2008)

LIVE STREAM http://www.justin.tv/sculay


----------



## ZildjianKX (Apr 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a source for that?  Not trying to call you out, but I'd like to read it


----------



## Da Mafia (Apr 24, 2008)

cardyology said:
			
		

> I got it & love it but weren't we promised "play the entire game without seeing a loading screen"??
> 
> Bee Ess.



I assume they meant no loading screens when travelling betweeen islands and such. They obviously need to load cut scenes and then to reload the city.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm pumped!! I'll be picking up a real copy when it comes out on the 29th.

So tempting to get this in the meantime...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

ZildjianKX said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was an article, some months ago, in some Sony publication ... basically, M$ paid 50 million to get exclusive rights to the DLC version of the extra content, but, other formats will be allowed the same extra content, but only as part of an expanded version of the game, to be released in 2009.

All formats will get the same stuff, but the 360 owners get it this year, as DLC ... in bits & bobs ... and everyone (including 360 owners, should they wish to wait) can buy an disc next year, with it all on ... now, it wasn't clear as to whether or not it was gonna be as an add-on disc, an all-in-one disc (game + DLC) or if both options would be available ... part of the article sounded like one thing, and part sounded like the other ...

I will see if I can dig up the article again, and scan it ...


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 24, 2008)

Who cares, just get the game on the console you want and let others do the same...


----------



## phoood (Apr 24, 2008)

FUCk yeah....

wtf pal


----------



## cubin' (Apr 24, 2008)

My god this game is epic...and I'm not even a huge GTA fan. I enjoyed the previous games but the controls pissed me off a bit.

This is just such an epic game...amazing


----------



## MaHe (Apr 24, 2008)

I love the game. Just hiring a taxi and cruising around Liberty City and enjoying the views is AMAZING.
Also, Niko speaks appears to be either Serbian or Croatian - not sure, since he speaks his native language even worse than English.


----------

